# Anfängerfreundliche Trails in Freiburg?



## oudiaou (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich werde Ende April mit meiner Freundin zu Besuch in Freiburg sein und habe festgestellt, dass unser Aufenthalt mit dem Bikefestival Freiburg zusammen fällt - ein idealer Anlass, sie mal auf ein Rad zu setzen und zu versuchen, ihr das Mountainbiken näher zu bringen... 

Ich habe zwar mal vor Jahren in Freiburg gewohnt, seitdem hat sich aber anscheinend trailtechnisch viel getan. Habt Ihr Empfehlungen für anfängerfreundliche Trails oder Touren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus & Grüße
Niklas


----------



## hfly (8. Januar 2018)

Von den gebauten würde ich sagen Badish Moon Rising oder auch Hubbelfuchs

Sowohl Canadian als auch Baden to the bone it nichts für Anfänger. 
http://www.mountainbike-freiburg.co...aut-und-gepflegt-von-mountainbike-freiburg-ev


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

Vom Schauinsland blaue Raute-Badish Moonrising-blaue Raute weiter über Franzosenschanze bis Fbg.
Ist ausgeschildert.
Musst halt  schauen ob oben noch Schnee ist.man kann aber auch weiter unten einsteigen wenn man will.


----------



## nobs (8. Januar 2018)

wie fit ist denn deine Freundin? Schauinsland ist halt schon erst mal ein anständiger Anstieg, gut man kann mit der Gondel hoch aber wo soll dann das Gefühl fürs Bike herkommen, das kann dann ja runter nur schief gehen. 
Ich denke das der Uphill eventuell von der Juhe hoch zum Rossi erst mal ein Gefühl fürs Biken gibt, dann kann man auch kontrolliert den Berg wieder runter allerdings finde ich die Borderline angenehmer als den Hubbelfuchs


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

nobs schrieb:


> die Borderline angenehmer.... das kann dann ja runter nur schief gehen.....


sehr anfängerfreundlich...


----------



## nobs (8. Januar 2018)

Tja für Anfänger ist das alles nichts, auf dem Bike sollte man auf jeden Fall schon mal gesessen sein. Deshalb die Frage 





> wie fit ist denn deine Freundin?


----------



## oudiaou (8. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten. Sie macht täglich Yoga, allerdings keinen Ausdauersport. Sie ist daher relativ stark, gerade in Sachen Haltemuskulatur, gut koordiniert und hat keine Probleme mit irgendwelchen Balance-Sachen. Ausdauer ist aber nicht so toll und besonders wagemutig ist sie auch nicht. Sie sitzt vielleicht 10-15 km mit ca 150-200 hm pro Tag auf dem Rad zum Pendeln, aber ist dabei nicht die schnellste. Würde ich sie den Schauinsland hochschicken, dann wäre es vorbei mit der Beziehung . Ich schätze aber, dass sie durchaus den Rosskopf hochpedalieren könnte.

Noch etwas Hintergrund: Dieses Jahr wohnen wir in Dänemark. Hier gibt es weder Fahrräder zum leihen, noch Strecken die Anfänger begeistern könnten (alles sehr matschig/weich, kurze steile Anstiege, viel XC, wenig Flow). Sie will gerne mal das Mountainbiken ausprobieren, ich halte unsere Umgebung aber für total ungeeignet :|

Idealerweise würde ich mit ihr erst mal zu einem Pumptrack gehen, da könnte sie dann das Rad kennenlernen und ein paar Sachen ausprobieren. So einen gab es zumindest vor 8 Jahren, als ich in Freiburg gewohnt habe, jedenfalls nicht (von der BMX Bahn abgesehen) - gibt es mittlerweile einen? Zum Hochkommen wären Gondel oder Shuttle sicherlich eine gute Option, aber wie @nobs schon schreibt wäre es schön, ein bisschen Gefühl fürs Bike zu bekommen, bevor es bergab geht. Habt Ihr hierzu vielleicht eine Idee?



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> sehr anfängerfreundlich...


 Halte die Borderline auch für überhaupt nicht für geeignet. Eigentlich alle Strecken, wo an so einem Wochenende wie dem Bikefestival viel geballert wird...



PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Vom Schauinsland blaue Raute-Badish Moonrising-blaue Raute weiter über Franzosenschanze bis Fbg.
> Ist ausgeschildert.
> Musst halt  schauen ob oben noch Schnee ist.man kann aber auch weiter unten einsteigen wenn man will.


Danke - ich schaue es mir mal an.

Danke!


----------



## nobs (8. Januar 2018)

was ich öfter fahre ist ist z.B. der 4Burgen Weg https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=gttgvvromeydamap&isFullScreenLeave=true  wenn am Rossi Party ist dann ist es da auch ruhig und man kann die Strecken auch kürzer oder länger gestalten z.B. ab Gundelfingen und lässt die Waldkircher Burg aus dann ist es locker zum fahren, am Sonntag Mittag ist das aber ein Haupt Wanderweg vom Schwarzwaldverein


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

nobs schrieb:


> was ich öfter fahre ist ist z.B. der 4Burgen Weg https://www.gpsies.com/mapOnly.do?fileId=gttgvvromeydamap&isFullScreenLeave=true  wenn am Rossi Party ist dann ist es da auch ruhig und man kann die Strecken auch kürzer oder länger gestalten z.B. ab Gundelfingen und lässt die Waldkircher Burg aus dann ist es locker zum fahren, am Sonntag Mittag ist das aber ein Haupt Wanderweg vom Schwarzwaldverein


Das sieht vom Trail her schonmal besser aus als die Borderline 
Bei 1400 Höhenmetern bist du aber überm Anspruch des Schauinsland


----------



## ykcor (8. Januar 2018)

Sehr anfängerfreundlich ist meiner Meinung nach der Kandelhöhenweg von St. Peter aus in Richtung Freiburg. Gemütlich durch das Dreisamtal/Ibental hochgetreten (oder geshuttlet) geht es leicht geschwungen und größtenteils recht flowig in Richtung Freiburg zurück. Der Trailpark Kirchzarten bietet Anfängern ebenfalls einen schönen Einblick.


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Januar 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Sehr anfängerfreundlich ist meiner Meinung nach der Kandelhöhenweg von St. Peter aus in Richtung Freiburg. Gemütlich durch das Dreisamtal/Ibental hochgetreten (oder geshuttlet) geht es leicht geschwungen und größtenteils recht flowig in Richtung Freiburg zurück. Der Trailpark Kirchzarten bietet Anfängern ebenfalls einen schönen Einblick.


Hallo A...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mundinger (9. Januar 2018)

Zum Vierburgenweg noch ein Paar Worte von mir. Auf jeden Fall anfängertauglich, gemütlicher Singletrail ohne technischen Anspruch (S0-S1). Problematisch könnte das Wetter werden, da die Trailabschnitte fast ausschließlich auf Lehmboden sind, wird er sehr schnell matschig und bleibt das auch ne weile. Zu den Höhenmetern, das sind niemals 1400, eher so 800 bis 900. Und es ist halt doch ne recht lange Anfahrt von Freiburg aus.
Ein weiterer freiburger Klassiker ist der Studentenweg vom Schauinsland runter, wobei der schon wieder ein paar schwierigere Abschnitte hat.


----------



## oudiaou (9. Januar 2018)

ykcor schrieb:


> Sehr anfängerfreundlich ist meiner Meinung nach der Kandelhöhenweg von St. Peter aus in Richtung Freiburg. Gemütlich durch das Dreisamtal/Ibental hochgetreten (oder geshuttlet) geht es leicht geschwungen und größtenteils recht flowig in Richtung Freiburg zurück. Der Trailpark Kirchzarten bietet Anfängern ebenfalls einen schönen Einblick.



Danke für den Vorschlag. Vielleicht ist das die beste Idee zum Anfang - im Trailpark ein wenig das Rad kennen lernen (hier scheint es ja sogar einen Pumptrack zu geben) und dann Richtung St. Peter hoch. Falls danach noch Lust & Kraft vorhanden ist könnte man ja einen Trip mit Gondel oder Shuttle zum Schauinsland machen und dann blaue Raute & Badish Moon Rising oder Studentenweg runter. Welchen von den beiden Varianten findet Ihr schöner?
Vierburgenweg schätze ich als zu lang/zu viele HM für meine Freundin ein.

Zwei Fragen noch: Wie funktioniert die Benutzung des Trailparks Kirchzarten, der doch eigentlich Trainingsgelände von Kirchzarten ist. Ist er frei zugänglich? Zum Thema Bike leihen: Für wie lange werden Testbikes beim Bikefestival herausgegeben, und hat man überhaupt eine realistische Chance dranzukommen oder sind die alle gleich vergeben? Ist es vielleicht besser, ein Rad zu leihen, z.B. bei Radieschen (EDIT: meinte Extra Bikes im Vauban) oder Radikal? Falls ja, welchen der beiden Läden würdet Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## ykcor (9. Januar 2018)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag. Vielleicht ist das die beste Idee zum Anfang - im Trailpark ein wenig das Rad kennen lernen (hier scheint es ja sogar einen Pumptrack zu geben) und dann Richtung St. Peter hoch. Falls danach noch Lust & Kraft vorhanden ist könnte man ja einen Trip mit Gondel oder Shuttle zum Schauinsland machen und dann blaue Raute & Badish Moon Rising oder Studentenweg runter. Welchen von den beiden Varianten findet Ihr schöner?
> Vierburgenweg schätze ich als zu lang/zu viele HM für meine Freundin ein.
> 
> Zwei Fragen noch: Wie funktioniert die Benutzung des Trailparks Kirchzarten, der doch eigentlich Trainingsgelände von Kirchzarten ist. Ist er frei zugänglich? Zum Thema Bike leihen: Für wie lange werden Testbikes beim Bikefestival herausgegeben, und hat man überhaupt eine realistische Chance dranzukommen oder sind die alle gleich vergeben? Ist es vielleicht besser, ein Rad zu leihen, z.B. bei Radieschen (EDIT: meinte Extra Bikes im Vauban) oder Radikal? Falls ja, welchen der beiden Läden würdet Ihr empfehlen?



Bitte setze keine großen Erwartungen in den Pumptrack - der ist am Hang gelegen und nicht wirklich als Pumptrack fahrbar. Irgendwie leicht doof geplant... Der Studentenweg hat in den letzten Jahr recht stark gelitten - die schönere Möglichkeit für Anfänger vom Schauinsland runter zu kommen ist defenitiv Badish und blaue Raute. Die Nutzung der Trailparks ist kostenfrei und er ist jederzeit frei zugänglich. Zu Trainingszeiten ist einfach entsprechend mehr los.


----------



## PORTEX77 (9. Januar 2018)

Beim Radikal gibts sicher auch was zum leihen(z.b
NORCO,GIANT),die haben auch die kleinen Größen da, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Boendal (2. April 2018)

Ein bisschen spät, aber für Mitleser: 
Der "Pumptrack" in Kirchzarten hat mit einem Pumtrack wenig zu tun. Er liegt am Hang und ist in keinster Weise nur durch pumpen fahrbar.
Der Rest des Trailparks ist aber sehr interessant und auf jeden Fall einen Besuch wert, wenn auch zum größten Teil einfach zu fahren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (2. April 2018)

Boendal schrieb:


> Ein bisschen spät, aber für Mitleser:
> Der "Pumptrack" in Kirchzarten hat mit einem Pumtrack wenig zu tun. Er liegt am Hang und ist in keinster Weise nur durch pumpen fahrbar.


Wie der ykcor ja geschrieben hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (3. April 2018)

oudiaou schrieb:


> Falls danach noch Lust & Kraft vorhanden ist könnte man ja einen Trip mit Gondel oder Shuttle zum Schauinsland machen und dann blaue Raute & Badish Moon Rising oder Studentenweg runter. Welchen von den beiden Varianten findet Ihr schöner?



Ich war gestern am Schauinsland, auf dem Badish und dem Canadian.
Komplett rauf ist im Moment noch schwierig, ab 1000m liegt immer mal wieder Schnee.

Für Anfänger m.E.n. gut: am Ausgang des Canadian ist ein kleines Übungsgelände. Von dort aus kann man dann auch zum Einstieg der Sektion 9 des Canadian hochtreten, das haben gestern einige gemacht (auch mit Kindern). Halte ich durchaus für einsteigerfreudlich... Und so könnte man sich den Canadian hocharbeiten. BTW: So schwierig ist der nicht abgesehen von ein paar kurzen Steilstücken, die für Anfänger sicher nix sind. Den Badish fand ich jetzt nicht wesentlich einfacher auf Grund der Gegenanstiege...

Wenn 600hm möglich sind: Ab Waldhaus der Markierung (blauer Pfeil auf gelbem Grund) nachfahren. Bis Langenarger ist das eine sehr moderate Steigung auf breitem Forstweg. Ab dann asphaltierte Nebenstraße mit einem kurzen Steilstück in Horben, dann wieder Forstweg und kurz vor der Holzschlägermatte wieder ein paar hundert Meter steil.
Ab da (gemäß Empfehlung des MTB Freiburg) zum Kohlerhau, Einstieg ind den Badish und diesem bis Sohlacker folgen. Ab Sohlacker nicht über den Kybfelsen/Schwarzkopf) wie ausgeschildert (das ist ein wirklich schwieriges Stück), sondern über den Kybfelsenweg (breiter Forstweg) zur Rehhaghütte. Dort ist der Einstieg in den Canadian möglich. Wenn der wirklich zu schwierig ist, kann man immer mal wieder auf die Forststraße aussteigen...


----------



## Quatschbirne (25. April 2018)

Hi,

falls es noch aktuell ist: Die ersten drei Sektionen des Canadian-Trails sind recht easy (von unten betrachtet).
Meine Freundin hat vor einem JAhr mit dem Biken begonnen und wir haben dies anfangs eingeübt (d.h. Anlieger fahren und kleinere Trails)
Dies hat sich als sehr ergiebig herausgestellt, da sie nun problemlos Borderline und Canadian komplett fährt.

Interessant war aber: mit dem 27,5 " Bike lief es sehr viel besser. Das gibt einfach deutlich mehr Sicherheit.

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## Deleted 463426 (2. Oktober 2018)

d


----------

